# Mini meet - near Inverness



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Due to the success of the inaugural Highland Gathering in July, and knowing that some people were unable to make it, we have decided to hold a mini meet the weekend of 28th August. Again it will be a true "gathering of the clans" open to 6 forums  

Details are on our website at http://www.brinherbnursery.co.uk/highland-gathering-(meet)-g.asp?page=57

Please let me know asap if you can make it -and we're looking forward to meeting you.



Magbrin


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh how I wish we could....if only it was the weekend before as we would be up that way but by the 28th we will need to headed back home in the south! Have fun though!


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

count me in - again!

Chris


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh what a bummer...if we'd known about the July meet we would have been there, and we can't do the meet in August cos we'll be at the Global.....  

still there's always next year!


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Would love to come but not that weekend I'm afraid.

However, we'll be in Inverness w/e of 7th August for the Moy Field Sports Fair.
Maybe we could call in and see you that weekend (if ok with you)?


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for the quick responses 

dawnwynne - sorry you won't make it, but do call in sometime when you are up www.briunherbnursery.co.uk

Chris - you're booked in - will have lots more questions for you by then on France. Look forward to seeing you again.

Bernies - sorry about July - I only joined this forum about 2 weeks before it ...................... but we will certainly be doing it again next year.

BTW. everyone, I have taken up knitting (grandbaby due in 2.5 months) so will not necessarily be communicating more than about once a week - have only 2 hands and need both for knitting and both for typing and have not yet found a way of doing both at once :?


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Hezbez said:


> Would love to come but not that weekend I'm afraid.
> 
> However, we'll be in Inverness w/e of 7th August for the Moy Field Sports Fair.
> Maybe we could call in and see you that weekend (if ok with you)?


You're welcome to call in (and stay, if you like = we're only 15 mins or so from Moy) 
btw watch the roadworks at Moy on A9 20mins delays now and likely to be far more over BIS/Game Fair week
Sorry we couldn't change date, but too soon after Gathering in July :roll:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Well we've just returned from a trip up to Inverness for the Moy Field Sports Fair (a great day out by the way, I especially enjoyed watching the Gun Dog Scurry).

We also spent two nights at magbrin's place.
We had a lovely time - what a great place for a rally.

Anyone who appreciates stunning surroundings would love it - a truly beautiful and peaceful location. I especially enjoyed the stillness and silence late a night.

Thanks to two wonderful hosts. Their herb nursery is great and they have a lovely little shop and tea room. Good wholesome food (especially the homemade carrot cake!).

Hope your '2 boys' aren't missing us :lol: 

Thanks again.
Hope to see you again next year.


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Hezbez said:


> Well we've just returned from a trip up to Inverness for the Moy Field Sports Fair (a great day out by the way, I especially enjoyed watching the Gun Dog Scurry).
> 
> We also spent two nights at magbrin's place.
> We had a lovely time - what a great place for a rally.
> ...


Thank you for your very kind words. It was good to meet you and thank you for bringing the things from Go outdoors.
We may call in sometime, but if not keep a weekend free in your busy travel schedule for a trip to Brin next year


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*Mini Meet EXTENDED*

Mini meet EXTENDED ................... you are welcome to join us  

Are you travelling in the north of Scotland the weekend of 28th August or do you live within reach of Inverness :?:

It's less than 2 weeks away ....... Please let me know if you can come.
It is VERY informal and the weather forecast is looking good (ref: www.metcheck.com). We have extended the dates tot 31st because a respected member of another forum is arriving here on 30th for a few days.

see http://www.brinherbnursery.co.uk/highland-gathering-(meet)-g.asp?pageID=57 for details. (Last time this link didn't work too well, so copy/paste if it is suspect!)

HOPE TO SEE YOU FOR THE MINI MEET


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*There must be someone ........*

There must be someone out there ...................
Having spent the odd night or two out recently travelling in the north of Scotland I am aware of how many motorhomes are visiting the area.
I can only assume that they do not visit this or any other forums as they obviously have not heard about our mini meet, South of Inverness, next weekend.
We offer free overnight camping for motorhomes during the summer - up to the end of September and had a successful Highland Gathering in July with 4 different forums represented. We are holding a mini meet next weekend (Friday - Tuesday ) and if you are in the area you are welcome to join us.
More information can be found at http://www.brinherbnursery.co.uk/highland-gathering-(meet)-g.asp (if the link does not work please copy/paste.) 
If you can come please let me know asap by PMing or emailing [email protected]
Look forward to seeing you, if not for the meet, sometime before the end of September.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Neither link nor copy and paste are working for me right now!!


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

aultymer said:


> Neither link nor copy and paste are working for me right now!!


Sorry
should if you copy to the end of asp
http://www.brinherbnursery.co.uk/highland-gathering-(meet)-g.asp

Alternatively follow overnight parking and mini meet tabs on side bar from www.brinherbnursery.co.uk


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Forecast looking good : www.metcheck.com 
Numbers ok for a mini meet, representing 4 different formus, one or two still to confirm, & hope we might get one or two more: 
Aljen 
Big Alan 
Crawford Croll 
Maingate 
4b2 
Magbrin 
Aj (Monday) 
Will PM/ email you all later in the week but if you could let me know when you are coming it would be helpful. 
Postcode: IV2 6XD 
Details: http://www.brinherbnursery.co.uk/highland-gathering-(meet)-g.asp (copy/paste if link does not work) 
Minibus booked if required for trip out on Saturday, maybe Dores Inn on Loch Ness. 
Barbeques, weather permitting on Friday and Saturday - see website for details 
Please bring musical instruments if you are happy to play. 
And if you haven't signed up yet please do so asap. 
See you soon 
Safe travels 
Magbrin


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*Free stopover in the Highlands*

Just to remind any members touring the highlands at the moment - or about to do so - we offer free overnight (up to 3 nights) camping on our nursery. This will continue through September, but if you are passing in October please contact us first, as we may be away  see http://www.brinherbnursery.co.uk/overnight-parking-g.asp for details

If you are around this weekend (I am now in danger of another post being moved, sorry mods, but I know there are people out there who may be interested but are not specifically looking for a meet) we are holding a mini meet - so far 5 - 6 visiting motorhomes, but we would be delighted to see anyone else if you would like to join us.

Safe travels


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Have PMed/emailed all those who have confirmed.
Looking forward to meeting you all
Magbrin


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Just a quick reminder - it's this weekend if there is anyone out there travelling the Highlands ................................... why not come & join us?


----------

